# Olympia vd-day happenings



## macks (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.infoshop.org/inews/article.php?story=20080215094111783

Kinda crazy eh? Got some info from people up there that said the guy they arrested was pointed out by someone outside and wasn't even involved in the fight. He was also black and pointed out by white kids. Only speculation though I guess, I wasn't there. 

Was anyone there?


----------



## Labea (Feb 17, 2008)

haha my friend in tacoma just told me about this yesterday...
evergreen college? hahah... 
wish i coulda been there


----------



## macks (Feb 17, 2008)

I read an e-mail from some kids that went to the show and it sounded like dead prez didn't get shut down or really agitate the situation. The story I read made it sound like the local news (a fox syndicate) was spinning it, to be expected.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 5, 2008)

Those Evergreen kids have so much rebellious spirit : )


----------

